# Where to live in or around Mackay QLD



## Frutsel

Hi all,

I have just got the green light for a job in Mackay. What I would like to know from anyone already living in the area is where are the better places to live.
For example : Places where the flooding risks are minimal, no trouble areas, etc etc.

It is only me and my OH. She will only be working part time so an area to take the dogs for a good walk.

Thanks


----------



## paulala

Hi, have you had any luck with your move? We are looking into Aus, with consideration to the Mackay area. Was it easy to find work and house?


----------



## Frutsel

Hi,

We have not found a house as of yet. The company will arrange a house for 6 months and then we will look once we are there as this is easier to find the right place. The rentals in Mackay a quite expensive. This is most likely due to the mining money and a shortage. realestate com au this may help

Work for me was pretty easy as I am a diesel fitter with 15 years in industry. My wife all look for work once we get there. 

What sort of work are you and your OH looking for?

Hope it helps.

Mick


----------



## paulala

Hi Mick, thanks for your reply. I have been working for a training provider in a tutorial / management role for the last 7 years and have good skills in administration as well as sales, I also have my fortlift, dangerous good and Heavy truck licences (New Zealand) though, I wouldn't say these are natural skills for me. hubby is a builder but has working for a kitchen company for the last 6 months. He is quite the labourous bloke so mining is an option. We have 3 kids though so still need the family to come first. Australia is definitely a big place, it's not easy to decide on the perfect area to shift to, so many options. Would be splendid to know we had a job and house to move to. 
When is your big move? and, all the best too 
Paula


----------



## Frutsel

Paulala,

My move is in December / January. Mackay is an expensive place to live. You most likely both need to work. If you can get a job in the mines or transport in the mines would be good. Your OH sounds like he would do anything he puts his mind to. The mining labour work would a good idea for him to get the family started and settled. Doing the roster system is going to bring you the money. There are many family friendly rosters going around. Being in a roster syStem might also allow you to live in an area where the housing and living standards are a bit cheaper.

Lots of success for the future.


----------

